# Would this stuff work to keep my hat from falling off my head?



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

If all goes according to plan, I may be going to my local downtown area to celebrate Halloween. I may be wearing a hat on Halloween night because it goes with my costume, but I am worried some drunk might try to grab it. In the past, I've had drunk people try to remove my mask or take one of the props I am carrying, but I am always too strong and quick for them to take anything, but a hat may be easier for them to try and steal and I rather not have to chase them down and get into a fight which could lead to me being arrested, so I am trying to think of ways where the hat won't be able to come off or be pulled off. (The drunks only act wild during the later hours, and I may be gone by then, but I believe in always being prepared for anything.)

I did a google search on ideas of how to keep a hat from falling off and came across some good answers on Yahoo Answers, but I am curious if anyone here has ever tried this stuff and if it worked.


Someone suggested using thick glitter and putting it into the hat and that the glitter works as a grip, but that sounds kinda odd. Would that actually work? And where could I get thick glitter? I know at various stores they sell bags of glitter, but is it thick glitter? lol. It just seems to me if I put glitter in the hat, as soon as I put the hat on, glitter would be falling everywhere. This suggestion was picked by the person who asked the question and the one who gave the answer seemed pretty seriously, so that is why I was considering it.

Another suggestion I saw for the same question but asked by someone else was using lots of hairspray. I've never used much hairspray before, but does that sound like it makes sense?


Finally, barrettes. Again, I've never used them and I am guessing I'd have to put a few barrettes on my head and in the inside of the hat.

So before I go to all this trouble to see if this stuff would work, I thought I'd ask others if they ever tried this kinda stuff before or if they have any other suggestions. Thank you for reading.

EDIT: In the past whenever drunks have tried to remove my mask or props, they only try it once and I muscle them off every time and the they get outta there.

I usually give them a brow beating sometimes and then they flee like cowards. A drunk girl tried to steal my fake machete once and when I gave her a very hard look followed by an intense growl (I was being in character. lol.) I thought she was going to cry and she gotta outta sight so fast, you'd think she disappeared into thin air.

I can't picture some jerk really making a long effort to remove the hat. I wouldn't just stand there and let them try either. My concern is one of them grabbing it and running, but it's so crowded it'd be hard for them to get very far without me stopping them and calling a cop over who are normally everywhere.

The hat has not gotten here yet and it is an XL hat cause I have a large head and I am hoping it will have a tight squeeze as it is and if someone tries, that will give me time to stop them.

Anyhow, as hours pass I am thinking of just taking a risk and dealing with drunks directly if they cause me any trouble.


----------



## bazile123 (Aug 19, 2010)

When you get the hat you should post a picture of it. That way we can see what you are dealing with


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Never heard of "thick glitter. Maybe they mean glitter glue? 

Barrettes would work as would hair combs or a head band, but you'd have to attach them to the hat somehow. But then they just might take your hair _with_ the hat then, but it most likely would make it harder.

Would spirit gum work or would it ruin the hat?


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

How big/heavy is your hat? I had a mini witch hat that was light, so weight wasn't an issue. I hot glued 2 little black plastic hair clips to the hat. Think of the kind that hair stylists use that are long and narrow. Not the squarish kind that you use in little girls hair. The clips made it easy to position without the hassle of trying to lock into place like a barrette. Look for a clip with "teeth". That will allow it to hold better.


----------



## DamoTheRed (Oct 27, 2009)

Again, I don't know what exactly the hat or outfit is like, but you could stitch it to your costume at the back so it's hidden from view... perhaps something even as strong as shoe/boot laces so it wouldn't go walkabouts in a hurry!


----------

